# Hi new to the site



## audi_tech (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi ya all
as my name says im a tech for a audi dealership and my fav car and future car is the mk1 tt 225bhp or the Q-S.
im open to technical question and looking forward to talking to many of u and seeing your cars. looks like a really good forum i do have to say. 

cheers, Paul


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## audi_tech (Apr 10, 2009)

cheers fella


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

welcome mate. im sure you will be swamped with questions

ps.... your my new best friend


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Greetings [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## audi_tech (Apr 10, 2009)

cheers all


----------

